# Ortiz sig



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am in need of a good Tito sig. If i like what you got i will gladly hook you up with 25k in points. If anyone has a pic of him on the side of the octagon saying "i love you" the the crowd i want that as my sig and my name and stuff on it. But its just a suggestion if you have that pic, if not just use another one.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Bumping this so someone sees it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You bumped it on the same day? Settle down!!! I don't think I want to do this because all you ever do is complain.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am only picky when i don't like it. And i have seen some awesome stuff come from raymardo, he has some undiscovered talent.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

^Thanks.

Here's a sig.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*no more MMA Forum Presents: The UFC if you didn't know...so putting Team Punishment is (I am guessing) not what he wants...*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's those changes


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a go

I couldnt really do what you wanted... I hope you like it


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lister Avy*

Here's an avatar. Are we in the ballpark? 
No orange LOL.
I kept the background plain on purpose. Would you rather have it filled?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*lister avatar*

It doesn't get much simpler than this.
It's not blurry now.


----------

